

Show HN: Slideshow background image search - ibsufupu
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/backgroundimage-search/olemhlpdoebkeehhjgifmemjdafeikld?hl=en

======
ibsufupu
Not sure how to let people know about this besides Show HN. I made a
background image search extension to find images from the slide shows that try
and keep their images out of your grasp. It was annoying me this morning so,
yah.

The image on the crhome store is from Trulia. source code is here:
[https://github.com/ibsusu/BackgroundImage-
Search](https://github.com/ibsusu/BackgroundImage-Search)

Hopefully it's somewhat useful to others.

